

Ask HN: HTML5/JS Video Capture (of course, Stackoverflow closes it) - nayefc

Hey all,<p>I'm looking for an HTML5 or JS library to be able to allow users of my website to record video, on the website. I was only able to find one resource (http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/getusermedia/intro/), but that does not support Safari and it did not work with me anyway (copied the entire source and JS scripts locally).<p>Does anyone have any suggestions? I cannot find any resources with regards to this online. I asked the question on Stackoverflow and of course, it's been closed as a "shopping question".
======
czbond
I am looking for the same thing a few weeks ago. I tried the same html5Rocks -
but it didn't solve my needs. I haven't been able to find any good solutions
besides desktop based recording "fatware".

~~~
nayefc
I wish YouTube or Vimeo provided such an API.

